# Gav/Eddie from fife



## gav/eddie (Sep 13, 2015)

New to uk muscle and fitness from fife


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Welcome to uk-m


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

So are you two people or one?

Oh, and Welcome


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Archaic said:


> So are you two people or one?
> 
> Oh, and Welcome


split personality?? 

welcome!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

dumdum said:


> split personality??
> 
> welcome!


We don't judge 

Hello and welcome


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi mike


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Welcome gav

Welcome Eddie


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

dumdum said:


> split personality??
> 
> welcome!


My father had that, he used to beat me with a camera. Still have 'flashbacks'


----------



## gav/eddie (Sep 13, 2015)

gav/eddie said:


> New to uk muscle and fitness from fi


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome from Dundee


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> My father had that, he used to beat me with a camera. Still have 'flashbacks'











:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Salaam breh


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome gav/eddie.

Which one of you is the slut?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

karbonk said:


> Welcome from Dundee


You know Tony Roy from Dundee??


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Frandeman said:


> You know Tony Roy from Dundee??


No man, never heard of him.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

karbonk said:


> No man, never heard of him.


Top bloke... My old boss...

Father it's a taxy driver

Dundee United supporters to death lol

Thanks


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Frandeman said:


> Top bloke... My old boss...
> 
> Father it's a taxy driver
> 
> ...


I support the other Dundee club, Dundee FC, Hate the Tangerine's lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

karbonk said:


> I support the other Dundee club, Dundee FC, Hate the Tangerine's lol


He used to tell me histories about it...

Scottish are proper football fans ...


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> View attachment 114937
> 
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap:


Or i could insert my foot into your rectum :thumb:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Or i could insert my foot into your rectum :thumb:


Dry??


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> Dry??


Depends on whether or not banzi creampied you before hand mate..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Depends on whether or not banzi creampied you before hand mate..


Ohhhh I see feeling spritely are we mate? Well in that case........... I wasn't aware Banzi gave creampies! Do tell how you came by this information :wink:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> I wasn't aware Banzi gave creampies!


He pulled out at the end did he?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> He pulled out at the end did he?


Fcuker told you didn't he :crying:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> Fcuker told you didn't he :crying:


Said he give you a man vagasil


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Said he give you a man vagasil


you managed to hear through the gimp mask then?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> you managed to hear through the gimp mask then?


I can't be held accountable for your mrs cuckold fantasies mate, I was just being polite and accommodating


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

